# Extremely loud static during phone calls



## xnatex21 (Jul 25, 2011)

Has anyone else experienced this. Randomly during a call loud screeching static will blast through the ear piece. The other caller hears it too. If I toggle speaker phone on, sometimes it stops. Other times it keeps going and I have to end the call. If it doesn't stop, phone call audio is gone completely until I restart or pull the battery.

I've tried different kernels and roms so I feel like its a hardware related problem.

To make matters worse, randomly Pandora started playing and I hadn't touched the phone in hours. Then a few days later static sounds started playing for 4-5 seconds while I was at work. By the time I realized it was my phone, it stopped.

All of these incidents happen on or off the charger and with 4g/3g/1x. I've even gotten static while starting a phone call on speaker phone.

One last note, static is guaranteed on every call that lasts over 10 minutes. After it happens the first time, it happens the next call within a minute until I pull the battery.

Anyone have the same issue or have any advice? I've had the phone for 18 months without insurance. I'm outside of the manufacturer'swarranty and Verizon is being a jerk about an early upgrade. I may just have to cancel my contract over buying a new phone at full retail.


----------



## KGBxxx (Jul 13, 2011)

xnatex21 said:


> Has anyone else experienced this. Randomly during a call loud screeching static will blast through the ear piece. The other caller hears it too. If I toggle speaker phone on, sometimes it stops. Other times it keeps going and I have to end the call. If it doesn't stop, phone call audio is gone completely until I restart or pull the battery.
> 
> I've tried different kernels and roms so I feel like its a hardware related problem.
> 
> ...


7 days (creapy girl voice)

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KGBxxx (Jul 13, 2011)

No but really, sounds like hardware issue. Water damage?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xnatex21 (Jul 25, 2011)

KGBxxx said:


> No but really, sounds like hardware issue. Water damage?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Damn...

No. No water damage. Guess I'll probably cancel pay the cancellation fee and go to another carrier. Sucks.


----------



## KGBxxx (Jul 13, 2011)

You could try unrooting also. Use the all in one thunderbolt tool.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xnatex21 (Jul 25, 2011)

KGBxxx said:


> You could try unrooting also. Use the all in one thunderbolt tool.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I flashed the latest RUU and got static on the second call I made. It was a good thought. Thanks.

Now I'm in safe mode and the first call was fine. It doesn't appear to be a wide spread issue (just my luck) but I'll continue to post as I test different things in case anyone else ever has the same issue.


----------



## xnatex21 (Jul 25, 2011)

xnatex21 said:


> I flashed the latest RUU and got static on the second call I made. It was a good thought. Thanks.
> 
> Now I'm in safe mode and the first call was fine. It doesn't appear to be a wide spread issue (just my luck) but I'll continue to post as I test different things in case anyone else ever has the same issue.


I think I've identified what's happening. I get call static or lose audio all together when the phone gets warm or hot. When the phone is cold, audio works flawlessly. Watch a 15 minute video or have it in my pocket for too long and call audio gets dicey.

Anyone have any tips for how to keep the phone cool...even while using?


----------

